# l Feel like screaming.



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

At my parents...........TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!.....argue argue...just like when i was younger....yesturday i put my foot down and told them im not getting involved anymore...they allways try and involve me.....if i didnt need their computer i wouldnt even se them anymore......ARRRRGGGGHHH.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i know just how you feel, it aint good growing up in that kind of enviornment


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit, I don't understand why parents treat their children way your parents treated you would have children in the first place?

This is what I ask myself whenever I hear cases of child abuse.

I'm sorry in advance if any part of what i typed offended you. Just want to know your view and what your opinion is...

Also i am terrible with the way i word things


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

You didnt offend me sillys.I agree totally with you.....those type of peeps have no responsibility for anything.....its not just me,thers prob a few peeps here with parents like this.

Lynsey x.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

punch em in there face that outta shut them up
j/k i know how you feel though parents can get me so angry :evil:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

do you live with them? u married?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

no and no...married are u insane?..if i lived with my parents my dad would be dead by now....im sorry to say it but...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> no and no...married are u insane?..if i lived with my parents my dad would be dead by now....im sorry to say it but...


soooo that means your single? I read a tarot card and it said something good was coming my way today. :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

cheeater! 
but also, that sounds great. hopefully you'll go out with your gal.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

You only go to your parrents because of there computer? Can you not buy one self?


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a recent conversation with my Mother only 2 weeks ago ...

My mother and stepfather have me over for dinner once a week or so and lately there has been so much tension in the air that I really don?t want to be around it! I explained it to my Mother and told her my thoughts and that I just don?t need to be around all that Drama its just not good for my recovery! Ever since that I have not been invited over for dinner... Oh Well!

I was not rude just stating the facts... I went through 7 years of them fighting with each other as a child and even though they don?t fight anymore its the bickering and complaining that pulls me down!

I don?t want that in my life anymore! Life is too short to live that way!!

So Spirit I can relate to what you are going through...

One word.... Boundaries ?? Perhaps?

I know its awkward indeed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I know all about bounderies Scott......unfortuantly i was raised by people who expoloited them with abuse....its tricky...


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Im sure that you did... Sorry if I offended you that was not my point...

Family can really be very touchy ground to walk on!

I need all the support I can get yet If its coming from an unhealthy source then I have to wonder a bit...

Some things never change I guess??

One thing with family and mainly Moms and Dads ... they are very set in their ways and its going to be hard for them to see their evil doings ... and forget them changing at this point in their lives...

Perhaps we need to be understanding of what they went through as well when they were young, thus better understand why they are like they are and maybe doing this helps a bit ?

I have been looking at this too lately, and I know My mother and Stepfather did not have easy childhoods and so Im more compassionate to why they are the way they are... If that makes any sense???

Its easy to loose our perspective at times and I think we have to look even deeper at times...

For me my mother?s dad was a heavy drinker and was not always there so here is where some of it comes from... And who knows how my grandfathers Mom and Dad were.... A vicious cycle.... that keeps going unless someone puts a stop to it...

Its rough! I don?t know what the trick is?.

We still have to love them no less? maybe even more!!!

But it can be easier said than done... I have always thought my mother has been selfish all her life... always has to be about her and god forbid she see's someone else?s point of view! Hell its been that way for as long as I can remember so why do I expect change now??

I guess we have to love unconditionally?? And not be Judgmental too... It makes us better people and healthier on top of that! Its just no worth letting it get under our skin, we have to bite out tongues at times and sometimes look the other way too?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Scott.S said:


> Im sure that you did... Sorry if I offended you that was not my point...
> 
> Family can really be very touchy ground to walk on!
> 
> ...


Hi Scott...its not that you offended me lol....sorry if i came back at you like I was.Its just im not asking anyone here to pass opinion on my parents,noone else knows what they are like.I ghess it comes from having them invalidate my reality so much...so when others pass comments i feel invalidated all over again.....the topic of my parents is a very touchy one for me and one i prefere to approach alone...i was just venting not asking for advice.
What applys to you and your parents wont necarsarily apply to me and mine.

Beleive me i forgave them as best i could considering the HELL they put me through..,i know all about their problems and i understand why they abused me....if not i wouldnt be sat here in their house and i would never have ecovered from DP/DR...BUT some of their abuse is just plain cruelty...and im not going to sit here and make excuses for them...thats not my job.My task is to continue my recovery from growing up in an abuseive enviouroment.And its not wrong for the victims of abuseive parents to say I DONT LOVE THEM.....tho of course sometimes I do a bit.

Its all very well to say one word--bounderies....But freeing yorself from narcasiastic abusers is VERY difficult.They learn to expoilt you and violate your bounderies for their own ends....and their survival....some people never escape them.

But thanks for your veiws and im sorry if im rude in this post or others but really i cant discuss this without getting ragey tonight...my borderline pd is on the rampage and god did i protest it was not and ignore it but shit how obvious its been around hee latley........the anger,the drinking..........im really sorry Scott.
I hope you find healing from your situation weith your parents.

Much love
Lynsey x.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Hang in there!!

As far as my Parents ...I'll work through it, the last thing I want is even more tension by letting this become more than it needs to be...

Im just not wanting any friction in my life right now... There has been way too much the past 4-5 years for me and I just need a break!!

On top of that Im trying to manage my Stress in my life ( At least the stress that I can control ) in hopes that it betters my chances for a quicker recovery...

So we shall see!

Take Care Linsey


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I can so relate, we chatted a bit about this earlier Lynsey... I dont have the strength to write about it atm tho.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

ok x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just reread my post and for some reason when I read it I felt like the " :lol: " was kind of out of place. I'm sorry Lyns I didn't mean to make a joke in response to a serious subject. My appologies. But you know I do luv you.


----------

